# iBook dans la voiture ..



## I-bouk (24 Novembre 2006)

Voilou, depuis peu je travaille loin de chez moi et les trajets avec le lecteur cd de la bagnole c'est vite fait le tour, m&#234;me avec un chargeur cd...

Donc je pensai m'acheter un iPod et le brancher sur l'autoradio, mais aujourd'hui, je me suis dit qu'un petit portable d'occasion serais plus simpa pour m'occuper le midi entre 12h et 13h30 et brancher le iBook sur l'autoradio et &#233;couter la music depuis iTunes dans la voiture  

Donc la quelques questions ^^

D&#233;ja ca serai un Ibook comme &#231;a : Apple iBook Graphite Special Edition - PPC G3 366 MHz - RAM : 64 Mo + 128mo - DD : 6 Go - CD - MacOS 9 - 12.1" TFT 800 x 600 ( SVGA )


1 - Un iBook G3 est t'il fluide pour une utilisation simple : iTunes / safari / mail ( faudra t'il rajout&#233; de la ram )

2 - Peut ton brancher ces sorte d' iBook sur un allume cigare ?

3 - Une utilisation voiture et donc vibration peut t'il poser souci ?

4 - la sortie son et il une sortie classic pour brancher un casque normal  ?

5 - le iBook appr&#233;cie d'&#234;tre enfermer dans la boite a gant ? ( niveau ventilation )

6 - transvaser ma music depuis mon powermac sous Tiger au iBook sous panther et simple ?

Voilas les principales question pour l'instant , merci d'avance


----------



## Al_Copett (24 Novembre 2006)

Bnonsoir,

Je pense le premier soucis serait l'alimentation qui peut varier d'un petit 12V à une bon 15V, avec une tension nominale de 13,8V.
Soit, il existe ou a existé une solution dans le commerce pour une machine qui semble avoir été produite vers les années 2001 ou 2002.
Donc des variations de tension assez importantes de +/-10 à +/-15 % en fonction de l'état de la batterie de la voiture et des accessoires mis en fonctionnement, si tu penses à une solution qui nécessite un petit développement électronique. De plus ta machine risque de générer des parasites ou être génées par des parasites générés par la voiture, donc incompatible avec l'électronique embarquée de la voiture.
Pour écouter la musique sur ton autoradio je pense qu'il n'y a pas trop de soucis, il me semble que des autoradios sont maintenant disponibles avec un entrée. il vaut voir si elle peut être utilisée ainsi ou avec un chargeur de CD, là je ne crains que les constructeurs ne se soient protégés (tjs la même chanson  $$$$$$$).
Je suis peut-être un peu pessimiste, mais vaut mieux aborder le sujet avec un peu de réalisme que de partir la fleur au fusil vers une défaite.
Je pense qu'un Mac-mini a déjà été mis dans une voiture, voir les archives de news.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Novembre 2006)

D'un point de vue purement pratique, j'imagine mal comment tu va utiliser Safari et Mail depuis ta voiture.

Pour ce qui est de la dissipation calorique, il me semble que ce genre de machine chauffe peux. Toutefois, il serais bien (pour la survie du disque dur) que ta boîte à gants soit très bien matelassée pour éviter que le portable ne se balade dans les ronds points. Ce qui nous emmène à un milieux très très très confiné. Donc, malgrès la faible chaleur dégagée par le portable, cela va représenter un problème.

Autre chose, il va te falloir fermer l'écran du palourde pour pouvoir le mettre dans la boîte à gants. Il va falloir trouver un moyen pour qu'il ne se mette pas en veille. De plus, la chaleur qui se dissipe normalement par le clavier va venir se transmettre au travers de l'écran, ce qui n'est pas une bonne chose pour les petits cristaux liquides qui travaillent vaillamment . :rose:

Se pause aussi le problème d'avoir une tension suffisamment stable pour le Mac. Et je doute que une batterie de voiture fournisse ça. (Rien qu'en voyant que mon Scénic manque de caler lorsque j'allume les phares, j'en suis certain. )

Bref, tout ça est réalisable, mais il ne faut pas perdre l'idée que ton portable va en prendre un sacré coup, et que viendra un jour où forcément, tu achètera un iPod, car ton MacInCar t'aura lâché, et habitué par la diversité offerte par ton iBook, tu ne pourra plus te passer d'une telle bibliothèque musicale :love:  

Au fait, tu es bricoleur ?


----------



## flotow (24 Novembre 2006)

Boite a gant refrigerée  

Il faut quand meme un certain niveau d'equipement 
Sinon, y'en a qui mettent des MacMini donc, je vois pas ou est le probleme (mais eux, c'est dans le coffre, avec un filet un tentinet  different!


----------



## Ax6 (24 Novembre 2006)

Ayant vu de près la nouvelle twingo (pas si moche d'ailleurs) au mondial de l'auto, j'en déduis que tu peux le faire, puisque dans le concept de Renault, un ordinateur a été placé dans l'habitacle de facon très esthetique.


Alors bon, revends ta voiture pour celle la, tu risque moins 

http://evenements.caradisiac.com/sa...pt-toutes-les-infos-et-photos-officielles-123


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Novembre 2006)

En voil&#224; une qu'on est pas pr&#234;te de voir sur nos routes !!   

Si j'&#233;tais le patron de l'usine de design de Renault, je virerais illico les petits jeunes accrocs au tunnig qui ont produit &#231;a, et je me demanderais si mon fric ne part pas &#224; la poubelle pour rien. 

Et alors le coup de deux dock iPod dans la voiture... piti&#233;, arr&#234;tez, je vais mourir de rire.... en plus, plac&#233;es l'un derri&#232;re l'autre, on peut pas toucher &#224; celui qui est derri&#232;re. Et personnellement, j'appr&#233;ciait tr&#232;s peux de devoir faire attention &#224; mes iPods lorsque je passe les vitesses comme un fous sur l'autoroute (Il faut rester r&#233;aliste, on ach&#232;te pas une voiture tun&#233;e &#224; ce point pour ne jamais faire mumuse avec)

Bref, vous l'aurez compris, je n'aime pas cette twingo (qui d'ailleurs est plus une C2). Si avec un tel hors sujet, je ne me fait pas mod&#233;rer, j'ai de la chance.

(Attention, je n'ai pas dis qu'il n'y avait pas de tallent , mais qu'y &#224; t'il de twingo dans cette voiture ? )

Pour en revenir &#224; l'ordinateur :

Tout d'abord, je pense que cette voiture n'int&#232;gre pas d'ordinateur comme nous sommes en train d'en parler : Si non, pourquoi placer deux trous pour des iPods ? Je me le demande bien. C'est plut&#244;t un &#233;cran g&#233;ant pour ce distraire et pour ceux qui se perdent. (Tr&#232;s mal plac&#233; d'ailleurs -- Hroo !! Mais tu vas arr&#234;ter de cracher sur cette twingo ??? !!!   :casse:  ) Mais cela veut tout de m&#234;me dire qu'il est tout &#224; fait possible d'embarquer du mat&#233;riel informatique en voiture, et de les faire marcher sur les petites batteries de nos tutures. 

Mais peut-&#234;tre serait'il plus judicieux de poser des questions comme celle-ci sur un forum de voiture ? Et de tunnig principalement :  puisque cette population &#224; l'habitude de faire des discoth&#232;que sur roues, il doit bien y avoir moyen de leurs soutirer leur secret   , et arriver &#224; le transposer pour l'informatique  


Allez.... pour vous consoler, j'ai une passion est tout aussi inexplicable pour vous que le tunning l'est pour moi : Je suis nostalgique d'une &#233;poque que je n'ai pas connu : Les vieux ordis. :rose:


----------



## Ax6 (24 Novembre 2006)

Mum j't'aime bien toi ... c'est vrai que question "materiel + voiture" vaut mieux trainer sur un forum tunaingue... ils sont plus calé sur ce qui tourne autour de la tuture en question ...

Enfin plutôt que dépenser de l'argent dans la drogue, et mourir d'une overdose, ils ont au moins le mérite de dépenser leur argent intelligement ( ironie:mouais: )  

(je vais devancer tout le monde : ils mourront pas d'une overdose mais plutot d'un accident de la route  )


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Mum j't'aime bien toi ... c'est vrai que question "materiel + voiture" vaut mieux trainer sur un forum tunaingue... ils sont plus cal&#233; sur ce qui tourne autour de la tuture en question ...
> 
> Enfin plut&#244;t que d&#233;penser de l'argent dans la drogue, et mourir d'une overdose, ils ont au moins le m&#233;rite de d&#233;penser leur argent intelligement ( ironie:mouais: )
> 
> (je vais devancer tout le monde : ils mourront pas d'une overdose mais plutot d'un accident de la route  )


(J'approuve , bien que ce soit un peut triste...... Mais n'y &#224; t'il pas des jeunes qui ont tunn&#233;s &#224; mort (n'y voyez aucun jeu de mot ) leur voiture, et qui par soucis de conservation, vont justement faire TR&#200;S attention &#224; celle-ci, et par voie de cons&#233;quence, rouler calmement ?   )

Tiens.... j'ai pas fait fuir tout le monde....


----------



## I-bouk (25 Novembre 2006)

Bon je me suis mal exprim&#233;...

Donc mon futur iBook sera dans une boite a gant de C3 donc de la place. mais la question  :


1 - peut t'il march&#233; ferm&#233; ?

2-  les six autre question   ( j'ai une entr&#233; jack )

bref un palourde vaut t'il un iPod ????


edit : je n'aime pas le tuning, c'est que pour mon bien &#234;tre et mon plaisir perso avec mes voyages tous les jours...




edit 2:
@ Leyry Hynemonth :

 de la voiture -> itunes   / 12h - 13h30 => safarie / mail


----------



## flotow (25 Novembre 2006)

ca va pas!! une palourdeque tu veux planquer!! donne on te trouveras un iBook G3 blanc


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (25 Novembre 2006)

Nonnon, tu t'es bien exprim&#233;, c'est moi et Ax6 qui avons d&#233;riv&#233; 

1 - peut t'il march&#233; ferm&#233; ? => Non, &#224; moins d'un bidouille &#224; l'int&#233;rieur du palourde, ou alors un petit logiciel. (Voir sur MacBidouille, et faire une petite recherche)

1 - Un iBook G3 est t'il fluide pour une utilisation simple : iTunes / safari / mail ( faudra t'il rajout&#233; de la ram ) => Pour iTunes oui, mais Panther est peut &#234;tre un peut haut vis&#233; pour 192 Mo/ram

2 - Peut ton brancher ces sorte d' iBook sur un allume cigare ? => A voir, s'il existe un adapatateur

Je continue plus tard : &#224; plus


----------



## Ax6 (25 Novembre 2006)

Moi je pense pas que ca vaille le coup de mettre un ibook dans sa voiture, perso, un petit iPod c'est toujours mieux : tiens au fait j'ai trouver un truc sympa :

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Destock...REME-MAC/387200-AirPlay-pour-iPod-Shuffle.htm

un petit adaptateur sur lequel tu mets la frequence radio, et sur ton autoradio tu captes ton iPod comme si c'était une radio ...


enfin ... bref un ibook c'est bien, mais niveau batterie et taille c'est quand même mieux un iPod


----------



## I-bouk (25 Novembre 2006)

L'ipod dans la voiture ok, mais c'est pas lui qui va me permettre d'aller sur le net le midi 

Un iBook blanc g3 ou g4 serais plus judicieux ?


----------



## flotow (25 Novembre 2006)

G3 G4 je sais pas
un mac portable pour tourner ecran fermé s'il a une souris et un ecran de connecté, je crois, enfin, c'est comme ca sur les nouveau, il faut quelque chose de connecté au mac pour le laisser actif (mais attention a ne pas l'oublier  )


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> G3 G4 je sais pas
> un mac portable pour tourner ecran fermé s'il a une souris et un ecran de connecté, je crois, enfin, c'est comme ca sur les nouveau, il faut quelque chose de connecté au mac pour le laisser actif (mais attention a ne pas l'oublier  )


Non, y-a moyen de faire en sorte que le portable ne voie plus que c'est referm&#233; : mais faut faire un petit d&#233;montage.


----------



## Ax6 (28 Novembre 2006)

Pourquoi Apple ne laisse pas une gestion de l'alimentation plus pouss&#233;e ? 

C'est un des rares avantage qu'a Windows, sur la quasi-totalit&#233; des portables, on peut choisir l'action du syst&#232;me lorsqu'on referme l'&#233;cran ...


----------



## guiguilap (28 Novembre 2006)

Parce que windows est GENIAL ! Non, mais disons qu'il propose pas mal de trucs en +...


----------



## blop....l.extraterrestre (28 Novembre 2006)

hello, je viens de tomber au hazard sur ton message, si ca peu t'arranger je vend un ibook g3 12" 80 GO de DD 640 mo de ram etc...pour 410  ! donc si il t'interresse hesite pas a me contacter  bad_streeter_spirit@hotmail.com !


----------



## I-bouk (28 Novembre 2006)

Mes tarif sont ceux des occasions du net a 200


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Novembre 2006)

C'est par mesure de s&#233;curit&#233;.

C'est un gar qui vas se plaindre contre Apple parce qu'il &#224; bouzill&#233; son portable en le laissant tourner avec l'&#233;cran ferm&#233;, et qu'Apple n'avait pas pr&#233;vue de syst&#232;me pour qu'il s'&#233;teigne lorsque l'ordinateur &#233;tait ferm&#233;. Voil&#224;, c'est tout.


----------



## Al_Copett (28 Novembre 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> C'est par mesure de sécurité.
> 
> C'est un gar qui vas se plaindre contre Apple parce qu'il à bouzillé son portable en le laissant tourner avec l'écran fermé, et qu'Apple n'avait pas prévue de système pour qu'il s'éteigne lorsque l'ordinateur était fermé. Voilà, c'est tout.



Et Leyry oublie de dire que son portable était dans sa mallette bien capitonnée pour lui éviter des chocs lors du transport et qui aussi offre une bonne isolation thermique pour qu'il n'y ait pas de condensation à l'intérieur   en hiver quand le portable est encore chaud.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Novembre 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Et Leyry oublie de dire que son portable était dans sa mallette bien capitonnée pour lui éviter des chocs lors du transport et qui aussi offre une bonne isolation thermique pour qu'il n'y ait pas de condensation à l'intérieur   en hiver quand le portable est encore chaud.


Voil&#224; ! C'est exactement &#231;a !

En emp&#234;chant le portable de fonctionner fermer, on &#233;vite pas mal situations non adapt&#233;s.


----------



## LeProf (1 Décembre 2006)

blop....l.extraterrestre a dit:


> hello, je viens de tomber au hazard sur ton message, si ca peu t'arranger je vend un ibook g3 12" 80 GO de DD 640 mo de ram etc...pour 410  ! donc si il t'interresse hesite pas a me contacter  bad_streeter_spirit@hotmail.com !



410 pour cette machine  ...t'es optimiste l'ami.


----------



## maxpower (1 Décembre 2006)

On voit bien des ibook G4 12 a 900 euros :rateau:, il y en a qui veulent limite revendre plus cher leur matos d'occasion, alala.


----------



## Junk (1 Décembre 2006)

Après avoir utiliser un PowerBook 12" en voiture je vais tenter de te parler de mon expérience.

Tout d'abord, pour utiliser la machine avec l'écran fermé, c'est pratiquement impossible, en tout cas même en installant une extension de kernel qui empêche le PowerBook de se mettre en veille avec l'écran fermé, le portable s'éteint tout seul au bout d'un moment par sécurité. En plus, pour changer de morceau avec l'écran fermé, je ne vois pas trop comment faire, à moins d'y connecter une télécommande genre bluetooth ou infrarouge ...
Bref, ce n'est pas gagné ... 
La seule solution que j'ai eu, c'était de placer le PowerBook écran ouvert sur le siège passagé. Mais attention aux freinage brusque ... (mon pauvre PowerBook en a fait l'expérience ... mais sans trop de dégâts), depuis, quand je l'utilise dans la voiture, il a le droit à la ceinture de sécurité 
En plus, avec cette solution, tu peux zaper les titres avec le clavier.

Mais sinon, la meilleure solution, serait de trouver un support d'ordinateur pour la voiture comme ceux qu'on trouve dans certaine voiture de police ou de gendarmerie ...


Pour ce qui est de l'alimentation, tu as plusieurs solutions ... moi, j'utilise la batterie + une batterie supplémentaire que je recharge le soir, c'est ce que je trouve le plus économique (merci le programme d'échange de batterie) , sinon il existe des convertisseurs à brancher sur l'allume cigare ou des chargeurs solaires ou encore des alimentations comme celle qu'utilisent les gens qui ont des Mac minis dans leur voiture ...

Pour le son, si tu as une entrée jack sur ton poste, c'est tout bon ... sinon, le mieux c'est la cassette avec un adaptateur jack je pense. 

Ensuite pour faire de l'internet dans ta voiture, il faudra que ton iBook soit équipé du Bluetooth si tu veux utiliser ton téléphone portable comme modem ... il faudra également que ton mobile soit bluetooth et il vaudrait mieux qu'il soit gprs pour un certain confort d'utilisation voir même hsdpa si tu as la chance d'être en zone 3,5G

Voilà, sinon maintenant, la solution de l'iPod n'est pas mal non plus ...


----------



## CBi (1 Décembre 2006)

Plut&#244;t qu'un portable, l'id&#233;al pour ce que tu proposes est un Mac mini.

Il existe un kit d'int&#233;gration en vente dans le commerce, mais certains bricoleurs ont fait beaucoup mieux. 

Voir aussi ici


----------

